# My New Ride



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

My New Ride


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

When it first came on, I thought I was being attacked by Easter eggs!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

go6car said:


> When it first came on, I thought I was being attacked by Easter eggs!


----------



## kristina (Mar 23, 2009)

We love that show... One of the hosts James May also built a house out of legos....that they later had to take apart, as legoland UK decided they didn't want to move it...after charging 23 pounds a person to visit it.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1214729/James-May-size-Lego-house-wants.html

Those bikes kind of look like the motorized version of a velomobile... though, as you have to peddle those, I dougt you could pull the OB with it.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

thats an awesome link, since im a biker i find it very interesting and amusing!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I checked with our local dealership, and they said towing a 31 RQS will be no problem. Might have to get some e-rated tires, but other than that, your'e good to go!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That is one VERY young Jeremy Clarkson! Must be pre-Top Gear.
And, Doxie... It really does look just like you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

